# Mosin Nagant 7.62x 54r



## Fish_Heads (Jun 2, 2008)

Thinking of buying one of these on sale right now for 89.99 at Dunhams. 

Modern style composite stocks & scope mounts are available, as well as a bent bolt conversion for about another $90 or so from Sportsman's guide.

Thought it might make a good father son project tearing it down & modernizing it. 

Surplus Ammo is also dirt cheap (although corrosive). 

Any one have one that can offer some insight ?

Seems like it's basically a Russian 30-06 

Might make a decent varmit gun for $200 or so.

Thoughts & ideas welcome........

Fish


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

it is a russian sniper cartridge, not belted, go for it and lets us know how it shoots


----------



## C.Keith&Co (Aug 28, 2010)

If you get the scope mount that replaces the rear sight and put a long eye relief pistol scope in it that works pretty good. I would not recommend one of those kits where you cut the bolt handle off and drill and tap the bolt to put on the replacement handle. I have put on quite a few- the bolt handle is pot metal - I have not seen one break off - but the whole thing looks chinsey to me when done.


----------



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

Buy one and shoot it without any sporterizing and see how you like it. Most are very accurate as is. Adding a scope help also. I have some and they are great guns at a super price. 


If you can, take a 7.62x54 round with you. Put the bullet end into the muzzle. If the bullte goes all the way in, pass. If it stops short you will be okay.
Good









Bad


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Very fun rifles to shoot, and fairly accurate for the price if you hand-pick a nice one. I'd get it head space gauged before shooting to make sure it's safe.

Alo, watch out for the action bolt at the foregrip area - it gets rather hot when shooting a lot fast.


----------



## Fish_Heads (Jun 2, 2008)

Going to look tomorrow.......hopefully they'll have several to choose from.

Fish


----------



## Fish_Heads (Jun 2, 2008)

Fish_Heads said:


> Going to look tomorrow.......hopefully they'll have several to choose from.
> 
> Fish


*UPDATE:*

Went to get one this morning, apparently the sale ended last night...WTH ??

Who ends their weekly ad prices on a Thursday nite ?

The firearms dept guy was a real jerk & said they're back to regular price & really wasn't very concerned if I bought anything or not. You'd think an astute salesman would get the store manager over to honor the price to a willing customer so I'd be back again sometime to purchase more items.

Instead he threw a tough s*** attitude at me.......I know I won't be going back there for anything any time in the near future for sure.

I was very cordial in my dealings with him & got the big brush off.

So still looking................

Fish


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

you can pick them up almost anywhere for under $100

a co-worker owns one and loves it. may buy me one here soon


----------



## LEJoe (Jun 27, 2006)

I have had two of these guns in the past. Loved them. I had the long gun and the carbine style. Shot the heck out of each one with absolutely no problems. Had alot of fun.


----------



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

If you have your CR license you can buy one online and have it shipped directly ro your house. No middle man. The license costs 30 for 3 years and enables you to buy any Curio/Relic and have it shipped direct. Do some research, if you buy one or two over the three years it pays for itself.

Also try to look for a hex reciever instead of a rounded one. The hex types are more desireable.


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

It would be more like a Russian .308 instead of a 30-06...Thats to bad about how you got treated by Dunhams...I stopped dealing with them a couple years ago..I was gonna buy my nephew a .22 for Christmas...As soon as I said that the salesman took it away...He said buying a gun as a gift for someone is illegal...I told them how just a week earlier I went with a friend to Gander Mountain and he bought a shotgun for his father...They said as long as it's a 100% pure gift,and the person is allowed by law to own a firearm,then it was ok..He said if you lied,it would be on you and not them..He then sold my friend the gun...So after telling the Dunhams guy this,and telling him to call NICS to confirm I was right,he wouldn't do it...At that point he also said it was illegal to buy a firearm for someone who was under 18..I told him how my nephew's "ownership" was purely mental..He would shoot it,name it,and clean it with me,but after that,it was locked up with my guns and not being stuffed in is closet or something...After that I went back to Gander...They had to wait for more of those to come in so he didn't get it in time for Christmas..Haven't been back to Dunhams since...Sorry for the rant lol..Anyways,you will like the Nagant...Mine has been good to me...


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Fish_Heads,
If you're considering using this rifle for varminting, I'd suggest looking at a Stevens model 200, in .223 or .22-250 and scoping it to suit you.  You'll be further ahead in the long run.

My reason for this suggestion is:
* The split reciever in the M-N will force you to drill and tap the barrel for a cantalever mount to keep the scope in line with the barrel. This would be the best way to mount a scope for best accruacy.
* The bolt kits that are available through most stores are a 2 piece unit, that wants you to cut the original bold handle off, drill and tap the end and bolt the 2 pieces together. Kinda "mickey moused" and can be problematic. You'd be better off to purchase a 1 piece bolt the the handle already turned down.
* Some of the M-Ns are .311" bores and some are .308" bores. If you found one with a .308" bore, you'd have a larger selection of bullets with which to reload. The .311" bullet selection isn't as good...especially in the lighter bullet weights.

Fun project? Yep, but you need to know more about what you could be getting into, before you make the "jump". 

Other info:
* A Mosin-Nagant is 7.62 x 54R. The R stands for Russian, due to its' origin.
* A .308 is 7.62 x 51
* A .30-06 is 7.62 x 63
So, that puts the M-N right in the middle...ballistically.

Good luck with your choices!
Good hunting, Bowhunter57


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

Have to agree with most everyone else in the Mosin is not a varmint rifle. That being said you should still buy one, in fact everyone should own at least one. They are a great piece of history not to mention fun and fairly inexpensive to shoot. I would recommend a slip on recoil pad for extended shooting sessions though, as it has quite a kick and the steel butt plate is not shoulder friendly.

One other thing the "R" in 7.62x54R designates rimmed not Russian.


----------



## Fish_Heads (Jun 2, 2008)

Bowhunter57 said:


> Fish_Heads,
> If you're considering using this rifle for varminting, I'd suggest looking at a Stevens model 200, in .223 or .22-250 and scoping it to suit you.  You'll be further ahead in the long run.
> 
> My reason for this suggestion is:
> ...


We already have a couple modern bolt action US made varmint rifles, so that wasn't really my sole intent.

Really just wanted a bench project for my son & I to do together for him to gain some tear down/repair/rebuild experience.

I'll have to check into that relics permit........sounds interesting.

Thanks for the very informational replies everyone.

Fish


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

the 7.62 x 54R the "R" is the Rim that is on the shell itself. If you take a look at the great pictures that OLWHITEE and EZBITE put up you'll be able to see the Rim on the cartrige very easy. Other wise with out the rim the 7.62 x 54 is basically a .308. the 7.62 x 54R is also a corrosive military ammo so be sure to clean the gun after shooting. don't be lazy and put it in the safe for another day when your done.


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

A Mosin will do just fine for take down/reassembly practice. No matter where you get it from you should totally disassemble it and clean the cosmoline out. You would be surprised at the amount of cosmo that is in every single crack, crevice and hiding spot. Even if it looks ok on the exterior I can just about guarantee there will still be tons of it hiding.


----------



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

scallop said:


> A Mosin will do just fine for take down/reassembly practice. No matter where you get it from you should totally disassemble it and clean the cosmoline out. You would be surprised at the amount of cosmo that is in every single crack, crevice and hiding spot. Even if it looks ok on the exterior I can just about guarantee there will still be tons of it hiding.


x100

I like to take them apart, and toss the barrel and action in a black garbage bag and the wood in another. Leave them sit in your car on a hot day for a few hours. You will be amazed by how much cosmo comes out. After that take them out and use some goo gone or something of that nature along with a hair dryer to get it out of the small areas. Follow it up by soaking the metal parts with a good lubing agent/oil


----------

